# Playing with pre-infusion



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone had much of a play with manual pre-infusion on the sages

I am on a barista pro, had a play lengthening the PI to around 10 seconds earlier, needed to grind a little finer and increase dose just a tad but I got a really nice extraction and far more even based on the naked PF visual. 
A tad more sweetness in the cup too.


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

whats the PI?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

oh pre infusion


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

so you increase the pre infusion by grinding finer and increasing the dose?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

abs said:


> so you increase the pre infusion by grinding finer and increasing the dose?


 No, on the barista pro you can do a manual extraction where you hold down the button for as long as you want pre-infusion then release to pull the shot. 
On the dual boiler I think it's a setting.

I meant I've found with the longer pre-infusion I've needed to grind a little finer and slightly increase dose by 0.5g to maintain the same extraction time.

Got the idea from Decent espresso stuff and their long pre-infusion and 'bloom'


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can do this on a Barista Express as well. I used to do it and worked quite well.


----------

